# Briggs & Stratton 5 hp outboard *new purchase



## pbw (Mar 16, 2008)

Found this on the local for sale ads, few Benjamin Franklin's and it is mine.

It had been used once and then stored indoor in a closet :shock: Previous person bought it for a fishing trip then never went fishing again .

Its pretty clean minus a couple of scratches and small pull rope fray that I'll fix tomorrow.

















I've already had the engine covers off looking her over.... tomorrow I'll post a start up video. I see one reason why people thing its loud it comes with the el cheapo muffler!


Coming soon to tinboats.net how to make her faster.


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2008)

pbw said:


> Coming soon to tinboats.net how to make her faster.





"the sleeper" :beer: 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 16, 2008)

Cool lookin' motor! . Lookin' forward to the "start-up" video 8)


----------



## JustFishN (Mar 17, 2008)

Heyy that looks familiar! (I think fishnfever had the same one)


----------



## pbw (Mar 17, 2008)

DANG IT started the motor then camera battery kicked the bucket, battery is on charge this is the only video I have right now.

I still don't believe its loud like everyone says. It does vibrate but not that bad.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZUlMs5MkQg


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

PBW - Is that engine water cooled?


IF SO:

Never ever never start the outboard without hooking up a water source!


If you are gonna test it in the driveway, hook a hose up to the intake (if the engine is fitted with an external hookup) or use muffs.


Get a good flow of water going and once started, make certain that the engine is pushing water out the "pee" port.

Also, never run the engine above idle when flushing - you can do some serious damage real fast.

Finally, after you stop the engine keep the water on until the engine is cool


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

esquired said:


> PBW - Is that engine water cooled?



No it is air cooled.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 18, 2008)

pbw said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > PBW - Is that engine water cooled?
> ...



Whew, good, I almost started crying for you


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6OG0DT4O38


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wm3apBibBW4


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay that is it for tonight...

I changed the oil to mobile 1 synthetic, it runs great.

Hoping to take her out on Saturday and get a stock mph run.


----------



## pbw (Mar 18, 2008)

Also I need some help with props...

I started researching parts for the motor build up I forgot this is the b&s ohv..... Different than my old lawn mower using standard b&s.

The major part is still the exhaust 12 inch pipe will add 3/4 horse at 3600 rpms and 1 horse at 4600 rpms.

Air filter and carb tuning .15 horse at 3600 rpms and .25 horse at 4600 rpms.

Other larger gains are around but its going to take some more time and money....

If I rev the motor faster will I go faster in the water or is the prop set to run best at set RPM on prop?


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

pbw said:


> Also I need some help with props...
> 
> I started researching parts for the motor build up I forgot this is the b&s ohv..... Different than my old lawn mower using standard b&s.
> 
> ...




:beer: :beer: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 19, 2008)

That is actually very quiet man, nice find!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

pbw said:


> If I rev the motor faster will I go faster in the water or is the prop set to run best at set RPM on prop?



Each prop will have a "sweet zone" where it will give you the most speed. There are a number of factors involved, including the shape of your hull, the depth of the prop and trim of the motor. IMHO proper trim and getting your boat on plane will do far more then increasing your motor's RPM alone. 

Of course, if your motor is putting out more horses then you can start to run more radical props. You might want to try a SS prop over aluminum or composite if they make one that fits and you want to put out the money.


----------



## redbug (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a ss prop on my 15 hp yammy you want too talk about a great hole shot !!! I could get that boat on plane in just under a mile


lol

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2008)

redbug said:


> I had a ss prop on my 15 hp yammy you want too talk about a great hole shot !!! I could get that boat on plane in just under a mile
> 
> 
> lol
> ...



:LOL2:


----------



## Defiant (Mar 19, 2008)

Great find my buddy just sold one like it it worked great for what he did with it let us know how it perform's for you


----------



## matlecrue (Mar 22, 2008)

I just bought one of those and used it for the first time last Friday. It ran great and now I'm trying to figure out the best tilt position for my 14 foot jon. I think I'm running about 12 mph, but am waiting for a friend to bring his gps with us to get a good speed reading. They are a little loud and vibrate your hand off if you run all day, but man they get great gas mileage. Nice purchase.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 24, 2008)

My 1972 20 johnson pushs my 14' flat jon 17 mph. Ive got front deck,floors and carpet. Maybe I need to get working on the johnny.


----------



## Nickk (Mar 24, 2008)

It's scary how much my old Ducati sounded like that!



Nice score!


----------



## Old Bill (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm surprised! The B & S outboard didn't sound as loud as I had been led to believe!

It looks like the motor is in new condition. Now, I want to know the truth...had the motor already been warmed up when you started it with one pull in the first video?? :lol: :lol: 

I think you got a good motor!


----------



## pbw (Apr 3, 2008)

Old Bill said:


> I'm surprised! The B & S outboard didn't sound as loud as I had been led to believe!
> 
> It looks like the motor is in new condition. Now, I want to know the truth...had the motor already been warmed up when you started it with one pull in the first video?? :lol: :lol:
> 
> I think you got a good motor!



No It was cold start.

People always say they are super easy to start and I admit they are.


----------



## shootisttx (Nov 19, 2008)

PBW:

Has this motor been working well for you? Have you done any modifications to it? I am seriously thinking about getting one of these little motors and am wondering about their performance, reliability, etc. I was really impressed with the vids you posted...Thanks.


----------



## pbw (Jan 5, 2009)

shootisttx said:


> PBW:
> 
> Has this motor been working well for you? Have you done any modifications to it? I am seriously thinking about getting one of these little motors and am wondering about their performance, reliability, etc. I was really impressed with the vids you posted...Thanks.




Yes its ran very well, just be prepared to replace the pull cord as the stock one is cheap!


----------



## shootisttx (Jan 29, 2009)

Has B&S stopped making these motors? I have noticed that they are no longer in the stores. Wonder what this means for parts, etc.?


----------



## ben2go (Jan 29, 2009)

shootisttx said:


> Has B&S stopped making these motors? I have noticed that they are no longer in the stores. Wonder what this means for parts, etc.?




The people I have talked to say yes,they have went out of production.They feel that parts will be out in a few years.There hasn't been any real demand for parts,but these engines haven't been around that long.It sad to see a good little motor go away.I was looking for one for my boat.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Jan 30, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> PBW - Is that engine water cooled?
> 
> 
> IF SO:
> ...


i was thinking the same thang lol


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 30, 2009)

daltonmcgill said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > PBW - Is that engine water cooled?
> ...


It's air cooled. That matters not. The advantage of that may be running in shallow water where you will constantly be breaking the surface, and having to run real shallow.


----------



## tincansailor (Feb 2, 2009)

I have this motor on my 14' jon boat and has performed very well. It is easy to start and is very fuel efficient. I start mine before launching to warm the engine up a little to make sure it will run right and will start with one pull of the rope when launched. I do not know how fast it pushes my boat but I get to where I want to go. I'm in no hurry anyway. It has different trim positions but I have not experimented with any so I might be able to gain some speed if I would. Sorry to hear they are no longer in production but I would think that if a problem arose with the engine you could take it to a lawnmower shop to get it repaired. Probably would not be the case if something happened with the lower unit part of the motor, would need to go to an outboard motor repair shop.
I really like my motor and think you will be happy with yours. Congradulations on your find.


----------



## duke (Feb 23, 2009)

i love mine .its on a 12ft sears v.parts are easy to get and easy to work on if need be. i ran all over the lake here for six days fishing and used only 2 gal of gas.when i bought mine i had to look all over to find it. every place that had them could not keep them in stock was selling out a fast as they got them in.i sure have fun starting it a lauch while get it ready and all the others wait til in water.i even leave the lauch after i load with it running to get gas out of it .


----------



## CarlF (Feb 26, 2009)

Only bad part about I have heard about these motors is that they are not designed, nor advertised, for use in salt/brackish water.


----------

